# Where to buy an LS XR4046 service manual?



## Robert W (Aug 28, 2019)

Hello guys. New to the site. As the title states, I’ve got an LS XR4046. I purchased it new in 2015. So far, it’s been a great tractor. But now that the warranty as about to expire, I’m concerned with any issues that might come up. As a former automotive technician, I like to do my own service work. I’ve ask my dealer about purchasing a service manual. He’s either unwilling or unable to get me one. Any ideas as to where I might order one? Thanks in advance. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.rcotractor.com/ls_tractor_manuals
They have a selection of manuals. I find that the operators manual has a ton of information about servicing and maintenance. Seems LS doesn't like to part with their service manuals?!?


----------



## Robert W (Aug 28, 2019)

Yes sir. Definitely seems to be the case. I have my original operators manual. I’m just hoping to find something more in-depth.


----------



## BrandonSeidel (Jan 22, 2020)

Did you ever get a service manual? I have an XR4140 HC. I have the service manual for mine.


----------



## LRS2020 (Feb 13, 2020)

If you don’t mind me asking where we’re you able to get your service manual from? The dealer closest to me thinks that may be able to get one, but they are not sure.


----------

